# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  دانلود مقالات ششمین کنفرانس ماشین بینایی و پردازش تصویر ایران

## Reyhane7

با سلام

*ليست مقالات ششمين کنفرانس ماشین بینایی و پردازش تصویر ایران در ضميمه قرار گرفت*

محل برگزاری: اصفهان - دانشگاه اصفهان - سال 1389
*تعداد مقالات: 201*

براي اولين بار در اينترنت انجمن هوش مصنوعي ، اين مقالات را به صورت *رايگان* در اختيار شما قرار خواهد داد. 

براي *دريافت مقالات کامل* به *اين قسمت* مراجعه فرماييد

با تشکر


*رمز فايل ها : artificial.ir*

----------


## Reyhane7

*كنترل جامع قطعه ي كلاچ به كمك پردازش تصوير


*خلاصه مقاله:
كنترل كيفيت محصول به عنوان يكي از مراحل توليد اهميت ويژه اي دارد براي كنترل قطعه ي كلاچ روشهاي مختلفي وجود دارد از جمله استفاده از كوليس اما تمامي اين روشها وقت گير و بعضا پرهزينه اند و كنترل كيفيت تمامي قطعات توليد شده با اين روشها مقرون به صرفه نيست اين مقاله در راستاي كاهش زمان لازم و امكان پذير كردن اتوماسيون فرايند كنترل كيفيت قطعات و دستيابي به هدف توليد بدون عيب به بررسي اين موضوع با استفاده از پردازش تصوير پرداخته است معيار به كار رفته براي كنترل قطعه ي كلاچ در روشهايتماسي اندازه گيري قطر داخلي و خارجي و وارتفاع و زاويه ي شيار كلاچ است كه در روش ارائه شده محاسبه شده و مقايسه اي با اندازه هاي واقعي صورت مي گيرد نتايج به دست امده نشان دهنده سرعت بالا دقت نسبي و در نتيجه كارايي اين روش در كنترل كيفيت قطعه ي كلاچ و امكان پذير كردن اتوماسيون اين فرايند مي باشد.

كلمات كليدي:
اتوماسيون، بينايي ماشين، پردازش تصوير، كنترل كيفيت، كنترل كيفيت كلاچ

*رمز فايل ها : artificial.ir

لينک دانلود مقاله
*

----------


## Reyhane7

*كليدهاي اشوبگون: راهكاري براي ايمن سازي نهان نگاره در تصوير 

*خلاصه مقاله:
يكي از چالشهاي عمده در زمينه روشهاي نهان نگاري و به ويژه نهان نگاري تصوير كه در اين مقاله مورد بحث قرار خواهد گرفت چگونگي بالا بردن نرخ امنيتي سيستم پياده سازي شده است اصلي ترين راهكار پيشنهادي دراين زمينه استفاده از تكنيكهاي رمزنگاري است كه تحقيق پيش رو از رو ش اشوب و به ويژه نگاشتهاي اشوبگون قابل بازگشت به حالت اوليه بهره برده است درهمين راستا دو نگاشت معروف بازگشتي و ارنولد معرفي شده و چگونگي تغيير روشهاي نهان نگاري تصوير اعم از كور و اگاهانه در صورت استفاده از كليد رمزنگاري اشوبگون مورد بررسي قرارگرفته است درانتها روشي براي نهان نگاري تصوير برمبناي نگاشت ارنول پيشنهاد شده است كه باتوجه به استفاده از ويژگي بازگشت پذيري و داشتن قابليت تكرار حتي در صورت رخداد حملاتي مانند نويز گذاري تصوير عمليات استخراج نهان نگاره را با درجه بالايي از صحت امكان پذير مي نمايد.

كلمات كليدي:
امنيت، كليد نهان نگاري، نهان نگاري تصويرف نگاشت هاي اشوبگون

*رمز فايل ها : artificial.ir*

*دانلود مقاله*

----------


## Reyhane7

*-آشكارسازي خطوط نقشه هاي دستي فرش

*خلاصه مقاله:
دراين مقاله روشهاي خودكار يافتن خودكار خطوط نقشه هاي دستي فرش ارائه و نتايج حاصل از انها بايكديگر مقايسه مي شود از انجا كه در نقشه هاي فرش گره ها از تقاطع خطوط عمودي و افقي حاصل مي شود تشخيص دقيق موقعيت اين خطوط اهميت بالايي در تجزيه و ت حليل خودكار نقشه هادارد كار برروي نقشه هاي دستي به علت پوشيده شدن اين خطوط با رنگ خانه ها نسبت به نقشه هاي چاپي پيچيده تر است دراين مقاله با ارائه سه روش لبه يابي سوبل، پنجره گذاري و تبديل هاف موقعيت خطوط را به دست اورده و با يك پس پردازش اصلاحي خطا را كاهش ميدهيم ميزان صحت تشخيص خطوط براي اين سه روش به ترتيب 0/975 ، 0/972 و 0/937 بود.

كلمات كليدي:
نقشه دستي فرش، آشكارسازي خطوط، تبديل هاف، لبه يابي ، قالي

لينک دانلود مقاله

----------


## Reyhane7

*86-هيستوگرام دو سطحي بهينه ي ظاهر براي رديابي بهتر انسان در ويديو* 

خلاصه مقاله:
روش انتقال ميانگين رويكردي مفيد در شناسايي متوالي اهداف متحرك براساس هيستوگرام رنگ به عنوان ويژگي كلي از ظاهر هدف ارائه ميدهد با حركت كردن هدف در فريمهاي متوالي روش انتقال ميانگين به دنبال شبيه ترين مدل به هيستوگرام هدف گشته و براساس آن مكان هدف را تخمين مي زند روش جستجو براساس انطباق بين هيستوگرام هدف و كانديدا صورت مي گيرد كهدر شرايط مختلف مانندانسداد هدف و ياحركت ناگهاني آن ممكن است تطبيق مناسب صورت نگيرد بعلاوه اگر چندين هدف با هيستوگرام مشابه در محلي متفاوت اما نزديك به هدف وجود داشته باشند اين عمل با خطا انجام مي گيرد تجزيه ي چهارتايي هدف به بخشهاي مساوي و محاسبه هيستوگرام هربخش به صورت جداگانه توانسته مشكلات موجود در اين زمينه را تا حد قابل قبولي حل كند اما مهمترين مشكل ان افزايش بيش از حد بردار ويژگي يعني طول هيستوگرام است كه خود مشكل محدوديت ابعاد در تطبيق را به همراه دارد دراين مقاله رويكردي مناسب براي جلوگيري ازازدياد بيش از حد طول هيستوگرام براساس تقسيم دوگانه هدف پيشنهاد شده است.

كلمات كليدي:
رديابي انسان، روش انتقال ميانگين، هستوگرام رنگ، تقسيم بندي مكاني

*لينک دانلود*

----------

